# Why won't people actually use my soap!



## Saponista (Dec 14, 2014)

I made pretty looking soap to give as gifts to my relatives this year. Just gave two bars to my aunty who was delighted. However she said 'I won't actually use them, just put them on the side to look pretty in my bathroom'. I wanted to grab my poor unloved soap bars back from her. What's the point of soap if you aren't going to even try to wash with it?!?! Maybe next year I will make really plain bars, they would probably just go straight in the bin though, without sitting uselessly on the side for a couple of months. How do I get people to actually give them a go? Sigh. Sorry rant over now.


----------



## Susie (Dec 14, 2014)

Make them less pretty?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 14, 2014)

My dad just said the same thing! I sent him my blog link, and he emails me this: 
It's beautiful (too much a work of art to ever use as soap)!

I wrote back you HAVE to use it, or it's all for naught!!!

Seriously, I don't do soaps to look at, that's for paintings and such. Use the darn things for Pete's sake!!


----------



## Susie (Dec 14, 2014)

Maybe you can make plain soaps that they will understand are for using, then the pretty "side of the sink" ones for special occasions?


----------



## navigator9 (Dec 14, 2014)

If you make them too pretty, many people think they're too pretty to use, and if you make them smell too good, they will put them in their drawers to make their clothes smell nice. I suppose they think it's a compliment, but I try to explain how I worked a really long time on my recipe to make sure it was kind to their skin. Try some uncolored, unscented soap to get them to actually try it, and hopefully they'll be hooked and tempted to use the pretty ones too.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 14, 2014)

Saponista said:


> I made pretty looking soap to give as gifts to my relatives this year. Just gave two bars to my aunty who was delighted. However she said 'I won't actually use them, just put them on the side to look pretty in my bathroom'. I wanted to grab my poor unloved soap bars back from her. What's the point of soap if you aren't going to even try to wash with it?!?! Maybe next year I will make really plain bars, they would probably just go straight in the bin though, without sitting uselessly on the side for a couple of months. How do I get people to actually give them a go? Sigh. Sorry rant over now.



I'm sure she's trying to be complimentary, thinking it would be "rude" to just melt your wonderful creation away in the shower.   Maybe try giving her two of the same batch. Then you could tell her that she can use one and display the other. 

I agree it can be frustrating. You spend the time to develop a recipe that produces a wonderful feeling bar of soap, and it's destined to become a dust collector on a counter.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Dec 14, 2014)

I get the idea of not using it. Once it's gone, it's gone for good. If someone gave me something pretty, I would feel the same -- I would want to hold onto it and save it. Yet, at the same time I feel the urgency to make sure people are trying my soap. Ha.


----------



## MarisaJensen (Dec 14, 2014)

I completely understand. I was asked by family if they where getting soap for christmas... my answer was yessssNOooo! No soap for anyone unless they use it. If I see a soap I've gifted to anyone a year later sitting in the sink with dust I die a little inside. I get the "it's too pretty to use" response. The same goes for selling when people love the look and smell of the soap but don't use it. If I find something visually pleasing I just buy two so I can at least experience what it feels like. 


Every soap maker I know works hard on their soap. From creating their own recipe to designing the soap and producing soap.  I think it's nice when people use it and get the WHOLE experience. :-D


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 14, 2014)

I gave my mom a bar of my soap last Christmas. I'd made a recipe with her in mind that I hoped would be gentle on her dry skin.

She puts it out next to the downstairs sink when I visit. I'm pretty sure it goes back into the cupboard when I leave. 

She's always got a bar of Dove in her shower. 

I love my mom dearly. She's so very thoughtful and considerate. I won't burden her with more soap this Christmas. 

<sigh>


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 14, 2014)

To some extent it's a generational thing, at least in America. For folks from the depression era to the 50's soaps there were three types of soap: hillbilly "lard" soap that poor folks made, store-bought Ivory or Dial...the stuff of the good ol' blue collar working class, or fine, fancy "French-milled" soaps.  Fine soaps were usually imported, molded, fairly unique, beautiful expensive--something to be displayed and a great way to dress up a powder room.

Interestingly, the back to nature movement of the 60s and 70s brought about a rebirth of hand-made soap from Grenwich Village, NY to San Francisco, CA.  It also introduced new woodsy and herbal scents into soap-making taking us from your grandma's rose, geranium and lavender to patchouli and cedar wood. 

When I gift soaps, I've started placing a card in the box or package that says "I'm for Using.  There's more where I came from!"  That seems to release people to use it without feeling unappreciative. I also ask the next few times I see them if they have tried it and encourage them to do so.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Dec 14, 2014)

I understand when someone purchases a bar of soap to match their bathroom, but it is so different than the way I think. It the soap is nice to use I don't really care what color it is. I gave my sister a Hugh box of soap that was wrapped for Christmas, so she could give some as gifts. One of her friends said it was too pretty to use, and that kinda makes me sad. I really don't want to think of my soap as a dust collector.
 Daryl that card is a great idea, and you are so right about the generational thing, the Seniors where I volunteer want melt & pour roses and cup cakes to display.


----------



## boyago (Dec 14, 2014)

Susie said:


> Make them less pretty?



Just stamp them with something unappealing like the Valtrex (sp?) logo.  Then they will at least use them enough to wear off the stamp and get hooked.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 14, 2014)

I find that to be pretty common with family members especially elders, whom were pretty much raised with manufactured soaps. Some older folks remember when grandma made lye soap that was harsh. Others do not like to think they are taking advantage by running out of their soap and asking for more, then there are some that just like to look and smell it. It took me several yrs to get my mom to use her soaps and she still only uses them as hand soap, and manufactured in her tub. At 88 she can do whatever she wants...


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Dec 14, 2014)

I guess they all have different reasons. My grandma lives in Europe, and last time, it's been 11 years since the last time she saw me. I left her some of my soaps last year when we finally saw each other after such a long time and she just left them in her china cupboard. She said, she won't use them, she'll just let them sit there as her memory of me. 
It was also interesting for her to see how far homemade soaps came. What I make now is quite fancy compared to  her 1kg slabs of soaps made from rancid lard lol.


----------



## Earthen_Step (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm always tweaking and working on new things, and feedback helps lead me to some extent.  When I give soap I always ask for feedback now and then to see what they like and dislike. I think that might help in getting people to use the soap.

*
"Ugly Soap" might be a great company name!  "Beautiful soap, ugly enough to use!"

Someone has it hehe -- http://uglysoapcompany.tripod.com/


----------



## Jstar (Dec 14, 2014)

I've stopped giving my soap to family. After giving my sister a couple bars, and then her returning it to me after a few months..unused.. with the reason being that she kept it sitting on a shelf for the smell, and once it stopped smelling so strong, she had no use for it. {she also didn't listen when I told her it smells better when it gets 'used'..otherwise it will continue to cure. :crazy:}

Then my mom..she swears up and down she has been using it, that it keeps her from itching and clears her dry skin...well after I moved over here with her while I work on my house, I keep several bars in the shower..that she claims she's using..however they never move from their spots unless I move them myself..and she has a bar of some commercial soap in its box that she keeps in the cabinet..which I can always smell when she gets out of the shower....*sigh*

My thoughts are, I would rather be told that someone doesn't want to use my soap instead of being lied to...it hurts my feelings worse to be lied to.


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 14, 2014)

I have a friend who store all my soaps on her bathroom shelf. Some of them are literally 7 years old. I've threatened her that unless she uses all of them,  I won't give her any more soap. She simply replied saying, it's too pretty to use! What can I do? Once they leave my house, they are not mine anymore. I can't force her to use them. At least she thinks they are beautiful .


----------



## Jstar (Dec 14, 2014)

Well I look at it this way {I console myself I should say} When SHTF, at least "I'll" be clean..good luck with the fam when they can't go buy soap


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 14, 2014)

Jstar said:


> I've stopped giving my soap to family. After giving my sister a couple bars, and then her returning it to me after a few months..unused.. with the reason being that she kept it sitting on a shelf for the smell, and once it stopped smelling so strong, she had no use for it. {she also didn't listen when I told her it smells better when it gets 'used'..otherwise it will continue to cure. :crazy:}
> 
> Then my mom..she swears up and down she has been using it, that it keeps her from itching and clears her dry skin...well after I moved over here with her while I work on my house, I keep several bars in the shower..that she claims she's using..however they never move from their spots unless I move them myself..and she has a bar of some commercial soap in its box that she keeps in the cabinet..which I can always smell when she gets out of the shower....*sigh*
> 
> My thoughts are, I would rather be told that someone doesn't want to use my soap instead of being lied to...it hurts my feelings worse to be lied to.



Hilarious!  I cannot understand the not-using-it mentality, but I figure it's a gift like any other--They can do with it whatever they want. In same weird way I'm honored/honoured that they think so highly of my gift that they do t want to use it.


----------



## Jstar (Dec 14, 2014)

I dont get it either..but I can tell you for sure, if I ever get a 'usable' gift, its def gonna get used..pretty or not


----------



## Saponista (Dec 15, 2014)

It seems that my problem is suffered by lots of other people, which at least makes me feel a bit better that it's not me! Perhaps I will try giving out more plain bars of soap next time and hope they don't just get tossed!


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 15, 2014)

When you find a solution, let me know! I just give it in large quantities so it's too much soap to just sit around looking pretty!


----------



## hud (Dec 18, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> I gave my mom a bar of my soap last Christmas. I'd made a recipe with her in mind that I hoped would be gentle on her dry skin.
> 
> She puts it out next to the downstairs sink when I visit. I'm pretty sure it goes back into the cupboard when I leave.
> 
> ...


Very sweet mom.


----------



## samirish (Dec 18, 2014)

My mother in law still has the soap sitting by the side of her sink that I gave her 5 years ago.   I refuse to give her more if she is not even going to use it.  I understand its hers and she can do what she wants with it but I've explained to her that it for USING, and its great for your skin... .yet she just lets it sit out for decoration.


----------



## eclecticsprint (Dec 18, 2014)

Who cares as long as it sells.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 18, 2014)

samirish said:


> My mother in law still has the soap sitting by the side of her sink that I gave her 5 years ago.   I refuse to give her more if she is not even going to use it.  I understand its hers and she can do what she wants with it but I've explained to her that it for USING, and its great for your skin... .yet she just lets it sit out for decoration.




Just a thought, but maybe you should take the opposite approach. Flood her with soaps. Give her so many she finally thinks she has to start using them because they're taking up too much room in her bathroom.


----------



## Logansama (Dec 18, 2014)

My daughter's boyfriend trained her to use my soap. LOL! I think she was afraid of it and when I sent some bars over, he fell in love with a berrywine fragrance, so now she uses it. 

When I gift to friends, I give them and "Ugly" bar to actually use. Something flawed or a sample. That sometimes gets them used to it.


----------



## LBussy (Dec 18, 2014)

Add a small card to the gift, saying "If you like the gift, the best compliment is to use it for that which it was made.  If you come back for more when it's gone I will be doubly pleased."


----------



## TVivian (Dec 18, 2014)

Just hide all of the soaps from their bathrooms and leave yours. They'll have no choice


----------



## Shoshi (Dec 18, 2014)

I totally understand people not wanting to use the lovely soaps we make for presents - they treasure them because they look beautiful, and the fact that we made them for them. You can always promise to make them some more, so they don't feel bad about using it!

I bought some home-made marmalade from a B&B we stayed in once, and it was soooo delicious that I kept it for ages without using it, because I didn't want to use it all up and have none left! In the end I thought that was silly so I ate it and enjoyed it. It's all about not having your cake and eating it, I suppose!

Shoshi


----------



## eclecticsprint (Dec 19, 2014)

Saponista said:


> I made pretty looking soap to give as gifts to my relatives this year. Just gave two bars to my aunty who was delighted. However she said 'I won't actually use them, just put them on the side to look pretty in my bathroom'. I wanted to grab my poor unloved soap bars back from her. What's the point of soap if you aren't going to even try to wash with it?!?! Maybe next year I will make really plain bars, they would probably just go straight in the bin though, without sitting uselessly on the side for a couple of months. How do I get people to actually give them a go? Sigh. Sorry rant over now.


 
 Would you mind posting several pictures of your soaps, I may want to purchase as I am not ready to make them myself.  What state are you from?


----------



## Saponista (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't sell I'm afraid, soaping is just a hobby at the moment for me. I am also based in the UK so overseas shipping would be extortionate. I'm sure there are a whole host of professionals on this forum who would be happy to PM you with their details though.


----------



## Consuela (Dec 19, 2014)

It's the soapmakers curse.

"Um...why do you have 9 bars of soap that I gave you like five years ago, still hanging out in your bathroom, now all covered with dust?"

"They're too pretty to use! Plus I don't want to waste them."

"Waste them...? I suppose I can see how you might worry about that - because _it's not like I don't send you soap every flipping Christmas!!_"


I have relatives like that too.... My mother in law who is "stuck" on bodywash, has a ton of my first-soaps, that I really wish she would just chuck out now because there's nothing left for scent and they're not so pretty anymore sitting in her pretty bathroom. Some of our friends who use them to "Scent" the bathroom. OR my Aunt who calls me years later to say "Remember that Body Lotion you made me?"  (What, like 4 years ago??!) "I finally used it - and it's TO DIE FOR."  (Really, four years later? I don't know about that...)

But there's always the diehards...the loyals....somewhere in the family and friends unit.

My one Uncle refuses to let me gift him bars anymore though, so every year he buys all my "scraps" or "unpretty" or "crooked" or whatever soaps; that way I can buy more materials. Which is nice, I mean I told him he can just have them...and he said "Fine you can just have my money then to buy some more materials." And he does use them - because everytime he cracks a new bar in the shower - he lets me know all the things he loves or doesn't love about it. And he's always on the lookout for soap things for me. 

And my parents - my parents use everything I make for them - which is nice, because it makes me feel less like Hubby and I are the only ones who really do....


----------



## AMyers (Dec 20, 2014)

Consuela, I think I love your Uncle!  I want my friends and family to be like that!  I have one friend who has given me feedback, but it was all "your soap is awesome" rather than specifics.  Another friend (the one who trades me her goats milk for soap made with said milk) also just has generic praise.  I guess that's good, in that there's nothing negative.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 20, 2014)

I've always known my family, and I guess by default that includes me, are a different lot. 

I've had two calls from family already today, asking if I was giving them some soap for Christmas, cause they're just about out. Nothing like getting a wish list of , "we could use at least one Pine Tar, a couple of those salt bars, Sarah want's another of those weird scented facial bars, and can you throw in a couple of shave pucks. I love that stuff."


----------



## Jstar (Dec 21, 2014)

JustBeachy said:


> I've had two calls from family already today, asking if I was giving them some soap for Christmas, cause they're just about out. Nothing like getting a wish list of , "we could use at least one Pine Tar, a couple of those salt bars, Sarah want's another of those weird scented facial bars, and can you throw in a couple of shave pucks. I love that stuff."



That would be soooo nice..I have one daughter who loves all the soaps and body butters I make, but doesn't request them..another daughter who is just ok with the soaps, but loves the body butters..two other younguns who take the soaps but make no deal out of it or give any feedback...and then just the other fam already mentioned


----------



## Cynthia (Dec 22, 2014)

*It happens to me, too.*

I have been told countless times that my soap is just "too pretty to use". I am new to soap making and did my first craft fair just last month- I heard that comment so many times. I mentioned this to a friend and described the objection to being too pretty to use. She said maybe say something to the effect that "we should pamper ourselves just a little more"..meaning use the pretty soap.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Dec 22, 2014)

I have heard this issue when at craft shows and farmers markets that the soaps are too pretty to use. I try to sell them on the fact they get even prettier when they use them :/

My grandma asked for a lavender soap earlier this year and it was a simple light purple bar, no swirls or anything. My mom went to see them as they live out of state and told me she found the bar under the couch as she was using it to scent the living room!? My mom has no issue using the soaps I make regardless of how pretty they are so she took it right to the bathroom to be used while she was down there.


----------



## Cynthia (Dec 26, 2014)

@ lpstephy85-

I hadn't thought of using the soaps to scent my drawers or house- thats a good selling point and possibly another way around the "it's too pretty to use". If it's decorative, position the soap as an artful centerpiece for the guest room and such... 

All the best!


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 26, 2014)

Okay, I confess ... I like to put a bar with a favorite fragrance into a cabinet I keep bath towels in. But when the scent from the bar becomes faint -- off with its head!!! ... oh, wrong story -- into the shower it goes! There's still enough fragrance to smell nice when bathing.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 26, 2014)

Do any of you have the same problem with friends not using them?  Or is it just family.  The friend who called before Christmas, says the wife gave away some of the soaps to her friends, now they want more. An ex girlfriend of mine, who I use as a "tester", due to her being the epitome of "high maintenance", want's more.   

Maybe it has more to do with I tell everyone that I'm trying to get feedback on the soaps. Use them and let me know what they do.  Seems to work with family and my friends.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 27, 2014)

I'd say friends are less inclined toward sentiment, compared with family, and much more inclined toward enlightened self interest. 

FREE SOAP -- yeee hawwww!!!! Where do we get more??? ;-)


----------



## LBussy (Dec 28, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> Okay, I confess ... I like to put a bar with a favorite fragrance into a cabinet I keep bath towels in. But when the scent from the bar becomes faint -- off with its head!!! ... oh, wrong story -- into the shower it goes! There's still enough fragrance to smell nice when bathing.


We had an early batch that was ... well let's just say not perfect.  She keeps a bar in her car as a fragrance.


----------



## Lbrown123 (Dec 28, 2014)

Saponista said:


> I made pretty looking soap to give as gifts to my relatives this year. Just gave two bars to my aunty who was delighted. However she said 'I won't actually use them, just put them on the side to look pretty in my bathroom'. I wanted to grab my poor unloved soap bars back from her. What's the point of soap if you aren't going to even try to wash with it?!?! Maybe next year I will make really plain bars, they would probably just go straight in the bin though, without sitting uselessly on the side for a couple of months. How do I get people to actually give them a go? Sigh. Sorry rant over now.



I looked in my Moms towel closet and found ALL of the soaps I had given her including some that a friend of mine made for me 10 years ago! I did not want to look in her shower ti see what she actually bathes with because it has to be store bought. I did not look because I did not want to cry for Christmas! Lol!


----------



## Mellifera (Dec 28, 2014)

My original soaps were pretty rustic looking, so I didn't have that problem. Now I'm trying to make them more attractive, but definitely not too much. I would really be bugged if people just stuck them by the sink to look at. I remember my mother's "powder room" with the neatly folded, embroidered towels and molded soap (looked like little shells) that never moved or were disturbed or used from year to year. To me, that's sad.


----------



## srblatt17 (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes the consensus I get it is that my soap is too pretty to use.  My mother was very much guilty until I told her it hurt my feelings for it just to set there because I worked hard to create it.  If she honestly likes it I can make more and that's the best compliment I can get....reorders. 




Here are a few I made for the holidays.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 28, 2014)

Only one of my friends is still hesitant to use my soap because "it's too pretty to use", but she loves receiving it because it smells so good and looks pretty in her bathroom. Last time we met, I gave her a good, stern lecture about it, and in a few weeks time I'll get to see if it 'took'. I basically told her that if she doesn't at least try my soap to see if she likes it, then I'm not giving her anymore, because I make it to be used.

I also told her that I can't help the fact that I like to make them pretty. I'm an artist at heart who finds joy in fashioning lovely-looking things, whether it be a loaf of bread to be eaten, or a loaf of soap to be washed with. And then I got real tough with her. I told her that every time she takes a soap from me and does not use it for what I made it for, she takes away my joy. A little bit harsh coming from me, but it's so true and it needed to be said. Hopefully it did the trick.  

She's the only one I have this problem with. All the others I gift my soap to are only too happy to use it and clamor for more no matter how pretty, because  they've found that it doesn't dry them out or make them itchy like commercial brands. I won't feel bad if she doesn't like my soap, but please- at least try it!


IrishLass


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 28, 2014)

What's the name for this kind of art .... ephemeral art? Like sand castles on the beach or ice sculptures....


----------



## Mellifera (Dec 28, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> What's the name for this kind of art .... ephemeral art? Like sand castles on the beach or ice sculptures....



Or like this?


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 28, 2014)

I find it has less to do with the relationship and more to do with a) how pretty the bar is and b) how much I give them. I make gift baggies for my co-workers for Christmas, and they usually including 2 "perfect" bars of soap and 2 rough looking ones.


----------



## LBussy (Dec 28, 2014)

Sometimes overly fancy soap simply looks unwieldy.   I'm honestly not sure how I'd use a bar of soap that looks like a cupcake.  Maybe give one fancy, then a few plain looking bars of the same type?


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 28, 2014)

I have to agree with Lee. Some of those last soaps pictured, even the ones that weren't cupcakes, looked more like works of art than soaps. That's some artistry. 

I love using home made soap, but I can't say if I received one of those really great looking soaps, I could bring myself to use it. Maybe that's why people are using mine, they're more on the plain side.


----------



## srblatt17 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you! I do make some plain CP bars and HP bars without all the frills.  Same ingredients mostly just different techniques.  For me it's a creative outlet and fun to see what I can come up with.  Mine are bigger than most others I have seen as well and I believe that has been a good selling point.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh, yes, Lesli -- your example is beautiful!


----------



## Jstar (Dec 29, 2014)

Maybe it's just me, but as pretty as those are {they are beautiful}, I'd look at it a couple days and then in the shower it goes with me


----------



## LBussy (Dec 29, 2014)

Please don't get me wrong, they are gorgeous.  They just seem impractical.  Let's say I don;t know enough to know the difference between an artisanal soap's contents/benefits, and that of Dove, Dial, whatever.  If I see something that's got points, swirls, flowers and glitter sitting next to one that's a square bar that feels familiar in my hand, I'm likely to grab the bar.

Now that I "know", I agree it is a shame - so let me change the question somewhat:  How can we make soap that's practical as well as beautiful?

ETA:  Here's an example of a soap that seems very unwieldy yet pretty:





Image from: http://nizzymoulds.com/Planer.htm


----------



## srblatt17 (Dec 29, 2014)

If I set my plain bars out and my cake soap out people are immediately drawn to the cake soap and buy it.  I give them the "my soap is better speech" while they are looking.  I make some plain soap bars normally for men and some people who like no frills but 9/10 like the frills.  I had one lady buy 6 and then the next day call me and ordered 12 more. 

I guess I like the artsy soap and I like to make something different so I won't change that part.  I tell people to cut it in half because they can get twice the use out of it and that seems to help with sales too.  If I'm honest I'm a terrible salesperson so I have to rely on my soap to make the sale lol.  Right now it's just a hobby business as I work full time as a lab tech and can only soap on the weekends.  

I like the uniqueness of other soapmakers as well and just looking at what they have created inspires me even more.


----------



## LBussy (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the great point of view on your sales.  Of those, how many are repeat (month over month) sales?  I'd be interested to see if a person who used artisanal soap every day preferred a cake or a "cake".


----------



## srblatt17 (Dec 29, 2014)

Well I just started selling this fall.  I've been making soap for 6 years or so.  I  am my own worst critic so I never thought to sell to be honest.  I was making soap for Christmas gifts this year.  My SIL suggested that I may be nuts if I didn't sell so....lol. Here I am! 

I do have some repeat ladies who come back and have found me at the shows I have done so I guess more time will be needed to see how many are repeat buyers.  I just go by initial response to what I have.  My plain bars get smelled but usually overlooked first unless it's a scent that is strong.  People seem to want the cake type soap....so far.  That may change at some point but for now they are getting their cake haha.  . It's really not anymore difficult to use than a regular bar...and as far as the cupcakes I use them just like a regular bar.  It's just becomes cylindrical with use.


----------



## Shoshi (Dec 29, 2014)

This is all very interesting! I agree that some of the soaps people make are absolutely beautiful, and this could deter people from using them. Personally, I don't like using a soap that doesn't stay still in my hand and allow itself to be "used" in a normal sort of way - there was a fashion years ago for those lemon-shaped soaps which smelt of lemon, and until they'd got worn down into a slightly flattened shape, they were a perfect pain to use because they turned in your hand rather than remaining still and allowing you to actually rub some of the soap off! The classic bar of soap shape is designed for ease of use, and it has worked well for generations. It doesn't have to be boring in appearance, and many are stunningly beautiful.

I've got mixed feelings about soaps that look like food - slices of cake, cupcakes, fruit, etc. Soaps in the shape of a flower or a snowflake are OK, but I don't really like the confused message, which could also be a danger for small children or people with little understanding, who might be tempted to eat them and get a shock! Also I'm not that keen on soaps that smell of food either, like fruit (unless it's citrus, which is different somehow). I don't like those fruit shampoos you can buy. I like my food to be food, to look like food and smell like food, and my soaps etc. to look and smell like soaps lol!

Call me old fashioned if you like! Lol!

Shoshi


----------



## srblatt17 (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't think it's old fashioned....just preference is all.  That's what makes soap making interesting to me...so many different ways and varieties....it's endless.  Everyone has their own techniques and scent choices.  I see some designs and fragrance choices from other soapers that just amaze me...like herbal and floral scents with dried flowers and seeds.  So neat and pretty.  I'd love to try those techniques and see what happens.  

I love food scents myself so it goes with my style and definitely conforms with my taste.  Some people love chocolate scented things and some don't.  I LOVE it.  I hardly ever make "clean" scents...I guess because I find those type of scents in stores so I may make one batch every now and again for someone who requests it.  I am trying some floral scents my next go around so we will see how that goes.  I'm not a floral person either. 

I think the topic strayed a bit though lol.  To some people the best form of a compliment is to collect and admire what is given to them (my mother) while others feels that using what is made for them is the best form of compliment (that would be me).  Again, I am making what I like because it my creative outlet.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 29, 2014)

And doing one hell of a job at it. Stay with what you love.


----------



## srblatt17 (Dec 29, 2014)

Word


----------

